

Seth Godin's least read book is the one you must read - kentf
http://kent.io/post/40975979413/seth-godins-book-you-havent-read-yet-pick-four

======
prakster
The blog is promoting the book, "Pick Four" (not Linchpin).

~~~
milkman
Linchpin is actually really good though.

------
milkman
I agree. I've read most of his books but Linchpin has depth to it that the
others don't. I've heard people remark they were "confused" with the message
and had to re-read the book to digest it. It's just pure unadulterated Seth
Godin, that's all.

~~~
zevyoura
I thought the post was promoting the "Pick Four" book?

~~~
milkman
Crap. I should re-read the post again :P

